# Are you (women only) having a mid-life crisis



## amastie (Feb 3, 2009)

There are plenty websites with this *very* funny page but no other than I can find with the fantastic pictures.  It was originally sent to me as an email 'to be forwarded on'.  Of course I deleted those words before sharing it.  Unfortunately , those same words to forward it on are at the end of this page  as well.

Just know:  DO NOT FORWARD THIS AT ALL, copy what you like and share that.  It's too good not to share.

The web link  is:
art-midlife.html


----------



## Meg (Feb 3, 2009)

Hehe


----------

